#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Roteamento D-Link DSLink ZyXEM Parks 3Com Siemens Huawei Ericsson Terra Alcatel ZTE

## fraddinho3

*Aprendendo a rotear vários modens da telefonica* 

_Manual de configuração para modem ADSL que mostra como rotear quase todos os tipos de modem usado pela telefonica, quem tiver dificudade em roteamento..._ 
 :Joyman:  
D-Link, DSLink, ZyXEL, Parks, 3Com, Siemens, Huawei, Ericsson, Terra, Alcatel, ZTE, Speedtouch, Sagem Communication. 
Configuração PPPoE IP Dinamico/Fixo com NAT e sem NAT e muitos macetes...

*PARA BAIXAR CLICK AQUI [Formato .PDF]* 
http://i1.easy-share.com/images/es20/468x60.gif

----------

